# Funny editor



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm new to this site. I've been on another forum a lot, and I'm getting tried of that site for reasons I don't want to go into. I just tried posting to a question and I noticed the editor has some issues. Am I the only guy to experience this? I will probably have to type the message in word and cut and past it in.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Not sure what you are talking about. You'll have to describe what you are experiencing in more detail...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have been trying to figure this one out? :huh:


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

I attempted to respond to a question another member had about a 2506 load. After I hit the respond button, this site throws you into a reply page. This happens at all of the forums that I visit. This page has a basic an online text editor that you use to type your response into. This text editor hides the first two characters when you word wrap(word wrap being when you hit the end of a line you automatically go to the next line) onto a new line. I also had issue when I attempted to add some more detail into the middle of my response. It messed up most of the existing message. I wish to know if other users are experiencing these issues also.

Thank you for attempting to answer my post and I'm sorry I wasn't clear about what was happening.

I can work around this. This time, I'm writing this message in MS Word in order to avoid the text editor that this site throws you into when you attempt to respond to a post. I will cut a paste this message into the text editor instead of using the text editor when done.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Aznative said:


> I can work around this. This time, I'm writing this message in MS Word in order to avoid the text editor that this site throws you into when you attempt to respond to a post. I will cut a paste this message into the text editor instead of using the text editor when done.


Just curious, why do you type in Word and then paste in here?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Is it for the spell check capabilities? If so, there is no need to if you have the Google toolbar or one like it. There is a spell check option there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spam from poster (chuck norris) deleted.


----------

